# Dryfall?



## YORKPAINTING (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey everyone, just begun venturing in the dryfall field and was wondering what the going rate was? Any suggestions on which material to use?


----------



## generalpaint (Dec 15, 2010)

not sure if you are looking for a labor rate or material rate, but I would call your local Sw store/ industrial rep- we have every kind of dryfall you would need depending on the substrates you are looking to paint


----------



## mcradice (Mar 19, 2011)

Most if not all of the paint companys have dryfall. Don't overthink it. There are alkyds and/or waterbournes available in various sheens. You'll use a WHOLE lot more of the product as much of it is lost to overspray. Generally, they are inexpensive, both well under 20 bucks.


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just got through doing a real ugly warehouse ceiling with crud and rust everywhere. Opti Bond worked like a charm but its not cheap. Oh and its been eating up tips.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

YORKPAINTING said:


> Hey everyone, just begun venturing in the dryfall field and was wondering what the going rate was? Any suggestions on which material to use?


Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:

Your favorite paint store will have dryfall talk to your rep and get him on board. Don't go cheap. 

As far as the going rate do you mean the coverage? Or do you mean the going rate as in what to charge? If it is the latter that is not a question that is often answered on this board because the variables are great, best to know or learn your own numbers and tweak your rates from your own experience.



EDIT: Yikes I did not notice this was a two month old thread, I guess the OP was a one post wonder.


----------

